# No added sugar BBQ sauce



## bhambrewer (Aug 31, 2020)

Because I like a challenge, a friend asked me to come up with a no added sugar BBQ sauce. It was an interesting challenge, but I sorted it out quite quickly.

I started with my own BBQ sauce recipe:



			BBQ sauce : Addicted to Canning!
		


Changes to make it no added sugar, and thus much lower carb: make it with a no added sugar ketchup. I used Heinz, which tastes pretty much spot on. But the recipe includes a full half cup of brown sugar. The tweak I made, which produces a fan freaking tastic BBQ sauce? Add 1/4 cup of monkfruit/erithrytol sugar substitute instead of the sugar

If the flavour is still too sharp for you, add a pinch of baking soda, stir well to allow the soda to neutralise the acid, and repeat as necessary to taste. BE CAREFUL... too much soda will make your sauce taste like soap.


And before anyone quibbles about spelling... I'm Scottish. I moved to Alabama 15 years ago. Live with the spelling differences ;)


----------



## tallbm (Aug 31, 2020)

bhambrewer said:


> Because I like a challenge, a friend asked me to come up with a no added sugar BBQ sauce. It was an interesting challenge, but I sorted it out quite quickly.
> 
> I started with my own BBQ sauce recipe:
> 
> ...



Nice!
I thought about making an "gold monkfruit/erithritol" based bbq sauce but said to hell with it hahahha.  The one area where I get my carbs is with ketchup and bbq sauce.  I try and pick lower carb bbq sauces.  I just cant beat Rudy's BBQ Sausse.

I use eryth in place of sugar all over the place.  It's easiest on the digestive track and tastes just like sugar... just don't eat handfuls of it or it makes u have to go to the restroom hahaha.  As long as you keep it under 55grams a sitting there is no "coffee" like restroom break needed hahaha.


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 1, 2020)

Sounds good Bhamer. And you fellas just cant speak (or spell) good English.   
Jim


----------



## bhambrewer (Sep 1, 2020)

JLeonard said:


> Sounds good Bhamer. And you fellas just cant speak (or spell) good English.
> Jim



them's fightin words, fella! Tomahawk (steaks) at 5 paces!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Sep 3, 2020)

tallbm said:


> Nice!
> I just cant beat Rudy's BBQ Sausse.


I love Rudy's also.  I also use there rubs.  Hutchens is my favorite BBQ but Rudy's is just off the Hwy so end up going there most of the time.


----------



## tallbm (Sep 3, 2020)

I am doing 2 briskets this weekend (if weather holds) but i need to get some Rudy's Sause.

I tried Hutchens and liked it but its a bit further away so I understand going to Rudy's.  Rudy's is always good EXCEPT their horrid excuse for sausage hahahha.  Other than that they do really good brisket and are good on everything else.  I can't remember if I liked Rudy's brisket more than Hutchens.

My favorite place is The Hard Eight, however their brisket is my least favorite but I just don't get the brisket.  I get the smoked turkey OMG, the smoked sirloin, their jalapeno sausage, and I like their ribs though Rudy's does better.   The Hard Eight jalapeno bread OMG and they have good bbq sauce and I love the free unlimited beans which are better in the evening cause they have had more cooking time hahaha.

Now if you get down to NW Highway and I35 a place that is never mentioned but is AMAZING as well is Papa's BBQ.  Best BBQ chicken u can find!  Brisket is good and pork ribs are good too.  Avoid the beef back ribs.  They taste fine but back ribs are not worth a damn IMO, they have no meat!  BBQ sauce here is a little odd but there is one I can live with.

Honestly go surprise yourself and try some BBQ from Papa's BBQ there.  The one in West Plano is the same BBQ for the most part but "fancier" and at higher prices cause its West Plano hahaha so go to the less fancy store by NW highway and I35.  :)


----------

